# Fixation Brewing IPA



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/16)

Went to the Bridge Hotel Richmond yesterday, even though I am over the American style heavy hopped brews I have to say that this is definitely the best Australian AIPA I have had and not far behind the better American ones.
The barkeep mentioned the brewers were employed by Mountain Goat until the takeover, when they split to set up their own brewery, not sure how true it is, below is a link to their website
http://www.fixationbrewing.com.au/ouripa/


----------



## droid (29/3/16)

Did you ever try the Delmont? The best West Coast IPA i've had but haven't had heaps of them. The namesake brewed the beer you tried so id expect it to be very similar...and friggin tasty!


----------



## lobedogg (29/3/16)

Great drop. Tom was a rep for Mountain Goat. Think he put out a rare breed with them once. He's gone in to business with the guys from Stone & Wood. This business will purely focus on IPAs.


----------



## crowmanz (29/3/16)

http://craftypint.com/news/1136/Fixated_On_IPA more info.

Had a squealer of the IPA over easter, was an alright drop


----------



## kaiserben (29/3/16)

My thoughts on the Fixation IPA: Liked it. Didn't love it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/16)

lobedogg said:


> Great drop. Tom was a rep for Mountain Goat. Think he put out a rare breed with them once. He's gone in to business with the guys from Stone & Wood. This business will purely focus on IPAs.


If anything could tempt me back into the fold of AIPA's it is this one, I did wonder about the Stone and Wood connection with the orders to go through Square keg.


----------



## Coodgee (31/5/16)

had this at the stones corner festival on Sunday. Really nice, if only because it was so fresh. The rep said it was less than 2 weeks out of the fermenter. Tasted like it to. Tasted like a good home brew. Most of the other IPAs from the usual suspects just couldn't compete with that level of hop freshness. would have liked to have seen some smaller/more unusual beers at the festival really. most of the beers on tap are available at the local bottle shops and there were no special/limited release brews it was all very play-it-safe with the best selling beers. Still had a good time though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/5/16)

Coming out in bottles.


----------



## DJR (4/9/16)

Bought a sixer at Leura the other day, I liked it. Fresher than Torpedo and other US imports for sure, overall I thought it pretty well balanced for an AIPA


----------



## Blind Dog (4/9/16)

Tried it, liked it (nicely balanced, lots of hop flavour, long lingering bitterness, but without the resinous/diesel aftertaste of some). Problem is that I'm unlikely to buy it again, as I've had better imported and local AIPAs and it's a bit too generic for my tastes.


----------

